# BSN supplements and glutamine?



## Delusional (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, been taking nitrix for about a week now. it says to keep intake of glutamine supplements to 10g or less daily. so does this mean ANYTHING at all that says glutamine, or just l-glutamine, or what? anyways ive been trying to figure out how much glutamine is in all my supplements, which are..mainly all bsn supps. 

heres what i got.

*gnc mega men sport vitapak:* (this comes with 1 l-glutamine pill. 1000mg. so 1g there right?)

*TrueMass:* i want to figure out how much (if any) glutamine is in *1 scoop* of this. i always have 3 scoops for a post workout shake but some times i will mix a *scoop and a half* with my syntha-6 shake at night. 

*N.O Xplode:* i kinda figured there would be no glutamines in this one but then again i dont really know for sure. i take *3 scoops* 30 minutes before workouts. always 3 scoops

*Syntha-6:* would like to know how much (if any) glutamine is in *1 scoop* of this. i usually always have a scoop and a half in the morning, which i mix in with my cereal, oatmeal, or some times just drink separately in a shaker cup. either way, i have *1.5 scoops* in the morning. at night, when im almost ready for bed i either have *1.5 scoops, or some times 2*. sometimes i also add *1.5 scoops of TrueMass* with it. 

*CellMass:* i am currently waiting for my shipment of CellMass to arrive, but when i get it i plan to do this: *2 scoops* post workout, and *2 scoops* at night before bed. i would like to know how much (if any) glutamine is in 1 scoop of this.

i have tried figuring this out on my own. ive read the labels and some do say they contain glutamines, but they do not say how much  some im not even sure if they contain any or not. its just confusing me a bit and i wana make sure that i am not taking in more than 10g, id prefer to be around 6-8g really. also since it just says "intake of glutamine supplements" im just guessing anything at all that says glutamine i need to watch for, and not just l-glutamine? like i think some say "glutamine peptides" or somethin like that. i would really like to call the BSN hotline but i have a pretty hectic schedule these days and i never have the time to sit down and talk to them. ive tried a couple times before and waited for quite some time, and before i could get a chance to speak with someone something would come up and id have to hang up. id really really feel better knowing how much glutamine is in a scoop of all these products and i know this might not be an easy question to answer. but id really appreciate someone helping me out on this, a lot.


----------



## tcotroneo (Sep 23, 2007)

What is the reasoning to limit your intake of glutamine???  Glutamine is probably the most important amino acid for muscle building properties.. I take at least 20 - 30 grams throughout the day.. Most protein shakes contain glutamine.. I take 100% whey by Optimum Nutrition and it has 4grams per scoop.. I would not be concerned with glutamine uptake...


----------



## Delusional (Sep 24, 2007)

ive actually done some reading here and there that says glutamines are not as important as they are made out to be...nonetheless, if you read my thread youd see that im taking Nitrix and it says to limit intake of glutamines to 10g or less a day.


----------



## ballgrip (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing, I am also taking Nitrix and wanted to up my protein intake, but each scoop contained 4-grams of Glutamines. I called BSN and spoke to a representative and they told me that glutamines in protein are created by peptides in the protein and not to worry about Glutamines in protein. When BSN refers to 9-grams of Glutamines, they are referring to straight Glutamine powders or, i guess L-Glutamine.

Hope all this makes sense, this is my first time posting to the board.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 30, 2007)

ballgrip said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I am also taking Nitrix and wanted to up my protein intake, but each scoop contained 4-grams of Glutamines. I called BSN and spoke to a representative and they told me that glutamines in protein are created by peptides in the protein and not to worry about Glutamines in protein. When BSN refers to 9-grams of Glutamines, they are referring to straight Glutamine powders or, i guess L-Glutamine.
> 
> Hope all this makes sense, this is my first time posting to the board.



hey ball. its funny you posted that, i finally got the chance to talk to a representative just yesterday and he told me that the glutamines in their products are "AKG" glutamines and then he got all scientific on me but mainly said that the AKG glutamines arent bad and i think he said something about how like they dont break up into a certain gas or something? basically theyre a good form of glutamine and will not diminish the effects of Nitrix. but he said to watch out for glutamine in any other brands products obviously. but i guess we can go through all the BSN supplements we want and be fine  

welcome to iron mag forums too by the way


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't waste your money on glutamine unless you are taking extremely high doses and then it's too costly.  It's a waste of time in small amounts ie. 5-15g per day.


----------

